# Space Cadets



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

anyone watch it.

what a great idea for a show.

laughed my **** off when they went to the lakes what a bunch of wets

this could be quite good fun!


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> anyone watch it.
> 
> what a great idea for a show.
> 
> ...


I was reading in the paper about this yesterday and it confirmed to me that the area i live in is full of idiots. A fair percentage of the fools are from North West Kent.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am not sure about this. I won't watch it again that's for sure, I was emarrrassed for

them







They are as thick as pigshit, they must have passed umpteen gullibilty tests to prove themselves stupid enough to be a participant.

You think you are going to be a space tourist? How many seconds would it take to realise how stupid that sounds? More than 5 and you are as dense as this lot.









The only positive thing for me was it reminded me of a workmate who, when the Mary Rose was raised believed my boss who told him a sailor had been found alive in an "air bubble".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark thats the whole point of it isn't it, seeing how far people can be fooled.

You can fool some of the people all of the time

I admit it's probably a bit strong putting it on tv but it's no worse than some of the candid camera jokes just drawn out a bit longer.

That Astrid has got mileage written all over her I bet she goes the whole way in believing.

My only concern is will they be able to cope with the ridicule when they get out.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> My only concern is will they be able to cope with the ridicule when they get out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what concerns me PG, they are very stupid and very gullible and have been specifically chosen because of that, and now everybody knows









They are not pulling a clever illusion with a bunch of educated (or at least normally intelligent) people, now that would be worth me tuning in for.







IMO the programme is taking the piss out of these unfortunate individuals and it's not clever.

What was that 70's film about a faked moon landing? I liked that.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

'Capricorn One'?

Richard


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

faked moon landing wasn't that in '69?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mothman said:


> 'Capricorn One'?
> 
> Richard
> 
> ...


That's it Richard, a very good silly film


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> faked moon landing wasn't that in '69?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul























Re Space Cadets, they really must be missing a few marbles if they think it`s real, I can`t decide whether to laugh or feel sorry for them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

last night was soooo funny but my mummy always told me to laugh with people not at them but they must be so dim??? they don't even know the order of the planets!

I suppose tourists don't need to know anything about what they are going to see, so that bit can work, the physical training looks like it could be fun! I pity the 3 actors they knew what they were getting into I don't think they are so keen now!

The explination that weightlessness won't happen because 124 miles above the earth isn't far enough away from gravity was priceless!

Glad to see they didn't rely on sterotypical RAF officer characitures!









Chocks away ginger.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I wonder if it's a double hoax & they are _all_ actors


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> I wonder if it's a double hoax & they are _all_ actors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would make it very interesting









However i'm still with the rest that think they are pretty short up top


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's a double hoax & they are _all_ actorsÂ
> ...


It would also make it 'the biggest prank in television history' as C4 put it.

Anyone remember the 'spaghetti trees' hoax?


----------

